# Fantasy Hockey Draft - MMAForum



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Alright guys, since we couldn't come to a date to do a live draft, we've got to get this done offline. I've randomly chosen an order for the picks. Please just post them here and I will update the list.

*If you don't think you'll be on for an extended period of time, please PM me a list of picks.*

We will be drafting 2 lines(2 C, 2 LW, 2 RW, 4 D), 2 additional lines(1 Utility, 4 bench and 1 IR) and 2 goalies. This totals 18 picks. 

Here is the order:

*
Round 1:*
*Burton: Evgeni Malkin
The Goonerz: Alexander Ovechkin
Wafb: Sidney Crosby
6 Sided Liars: Henrik Zetterberg
SWB'sShutout: Dany Heatley
The Legend: Jarome Iginla
Five Hole Pyro: 
All_In_GSP+Crosby:*

*
Round 2:*
*All_In_GSP+Crosby:
Five Hole Pyro:
The Legend: 
SWB'sShutout:
6 Sided Liars:
Wafb: 
The Goonerz:
Burton:*

*
Round 3:*
*Burton:
The Goonerz:
Wafb: 
6 Sided Liars:
SWB'sShutout:
The Legend:
Five Hole Pyro: 
All_In_GSP+Crosby:*

*
Round 4:*
*All_In_GSP+Crosby:
Five Hole Pyro:
The Legend: 
SWB'sShutout:
6 Sided Liars:
Wafb: 
The Goonerz:
Burton:*


*
Round 5:*
*Burton:
The Goonerz:
Wafb: 
6 Sided Liars:
SWB'sShutout:
The Legend:
Five Hole Pyro: 
All_In_GSP+Crosby:*

*
Round 6:*
*All_In_GSP+Crosby:
Five Hole Pyro:
The Legend: 
SWB'sShutout:
6 Sided Liars:
Wafb: 
The Goonerz:
Burton:*


*
Round 7:*
*Burton:
The Goonerz:
Wafb: 
6 Sided Liars:
SWB'sShutout:
The Legend:
Five Hole Pyro: 
All_In_GSP+Crosby:*

*
Round 8:*
*All_In_GSP+Crosby:
Five Hole Pyro:
The Legend: 
SWB'sShutout:
6 Sided Liars:
Wafb: 
The Goonerz:
Burton:*


*
Round 9:*
*Burton:
The Goonerz:
Wafb: 
6 Sided Liars:
SWB'sShutout:
The Legend:
Five Hole Pyro: 
All_In_GSP+Crosby:*

*
Round 10:*
*All_In_GSP+Crosby:
Five Hole Pyro:
The Legend: 
SWB'sShutout:
6 Sided Liars:
Wafb: 
The Goonerz:
Burton:*


*
Round 11:*
*Burton:
The Goonerz:
Wafb: 
6 Sided Liars:
SWB'sShutout:
The Legend:
Five Hole Pyro: 
All_In_GSP+Crosby:*

*
Round 12:*
*All_In_GSP+Crosby:
Five Hole Pyro:
The Legend: 
SWB'sShutout:
6 Sided Liars:
Wafb: 
The Goonerz:
Burton:*


*
Round 13:*
*Burton:
The Goonerz:
Wafb: 
6 Sided Liars:
SWB'sShutout:
The Legend:
Five Hole Pyro: 
All_In_GSP+Crosby:*

*
Round 14:*
*All_In_GSP+Crosby:
Five Hole Pyro:
The Legend: 
SWB'sShutout:
6 Sided Liars:
Wafb: 
The Goonerz:
Burton:*


*
Round 15:*
*Burton:
The Goonerz:
Wafb: 
6 Sided Liars:
SWB'sShutout:
The Legend:
Five Hole Pyro: 
All_In_GSP+Crosby:*

*
Round 16:*
*All_In_GSP+Crosby:
Five Hole Pyro:
The Legend: 
SWB'sShutout:
6 Sided Liars:
Wafb: 
The Goonerz:
Burton:*


*
Round 17:*
*Burton:
The Goonerz:
Wafb: 
6 Sided Liars:
SWB'sShutout:
The Legend:
Five Hole Pyro: 
All_In_GSP+Crosby:*

*
Round 18:*
*All_In_GSP+Crosby:
Five Hole Pyro:
The Legend: 
SWB'sShutout:
6 Sided Liars:
Wafb: 
The Goonerz:
Burton:*


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Wafb, you are up next homie.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I'm going with Crosby, sorry AllinGSp. Sorry for the delay guys, I had to work some OT today.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

6SL, you are up.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Sorry for the wait gents, I'll take Zetterberg.


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

interesting first pick...but to each his own...i guess with my pick ill take Dany Heatly.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Legend, you are up.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

The Legend is proud to select with his first pick: Jarome Iginla


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Five Hole Pyro is up, which I am assuming is cpl_mac's team.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

So we can't just draft 6 of any forwards. They actually have to be 2 centers, two players who play RW and two who plat LW?


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

yes, you need to draft each position, because you start 2 centers, 2 left wingers and 2 right wingers, then you have extra guys to sub in each day, so draft accordingly. 
BTW just thinking out loud, i wonder if we will get this draft done before the start of the season!?


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

I just want to keep this thing fresh. I didn't even know this page was created. Last pick? What's with the hate?


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

no hate...i was just being sarcastic...of course sometimes in writing it doesnt come out that way.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Haha, I was just commenting on getting the last draft pick. Don't mind me.


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

my fault ididnt realize you had the last pick...but you do get 2 in a row, which isnt a bad thing. especially where there are a lot of top players still on the board.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

sillywillybubba said:


> my fault ididnt realize you had the last pick...but you do get 2 in a row, which isnt a bad thing. especially where there are a lot of top players still on the board.


True, but my name looks kinda stupid now...not that it looked noticibly cooler anyway.

I'm leaving work now, so if he picks now, I won't be able to make my picks for some time.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

My hopes for this fantasy league are gone...


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Would it be out of the question to just give him the next highest ranked player according to Yahoo! (Brodeur)?

Or maybe set a time-limit before having this happen? Going forward as well...


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> Would it be out of the question to just give him the next highest ranked player according to Yahoo! (Brodeur)?
> 
> Or maybe set a time-limit before having this happen? Going forward as well...


I like this idea.


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

i agree with you guys, its been like 3 days and still no pick. but i guess its up to the commish on this one...


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Move on. GSP go for it. If you guys want, we can do a live draft tomorrow. I'd set the time for 12 Noon PST. I think we'd be able to get it done. Whoever shows up, shows up. Whoever doesn't gets left behind. Who think they can make that?


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

We can still save this by having a live draft. Whoever can't make it just pre rank their players.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Lets do a live draft...I'll prerank my players right now.


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

ill be around a 12 tommorrow, we doing it live here? or on yahoo?


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Move on. GSP go for it. If you guys want, we can do a live draft tomorrow. I'd set the time for 12 Noon PST. I think we'd be able to get it done. Whoever shows up, shows up. Whoever doesn't gets left behind. Who think they can make that?


Can we do it a little later? Because then I could possibly/most likely be available.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Sorry guys, I was having some computer problems earlier. I'd like to set the time for 1:00 PM PST. That is roughly half an hour from now. Let's see our numbers.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Okay guys, I've got an update you all. It will not let me set the draft for today, so I've moved the draft for *tommorow at 10 AM PST!* Our season will then start the next day. I will send out PMs to all participants. If you can't make it, please pre-rank your players or suggest a better time. This is our last shot at getting a league up and running, so let's get er done.


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

tommorrow at 10 works for me...hopefully it will go off tommorrow so we can get this party started.


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

i guess its done.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeak


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

My picks are complete shit...wow.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Is there a way to change the setting still? SV% (save percentage) is the stat you want in goal, not S (total saves). Also, should be GAA (goals against average) instead of GA (goals against).


----------

